# front diff compatibility



## xr650r (Nov 27, 2009)

Just wondering if the front diff is the same for all years? I know someone that is parting out an 06 and mine is an 09, I need a front diff but not shure if it will work. I know that you have tell the year when ordering front axles from super atv so it makes me think they must be different?:thinking:
Wes


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

They are all the same. Even the diffs from the 360's will fit.


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

Stogi said:


> They are all the same. Even the diffs from the 360's will fit.


+1.
All 2002-2010 Prairie and Brute Force 4x4 models (360, 650 & 750) uses the same front diff gear box, but not with the Teryx 750 (beefier).


----------



## xr650r (Nov 27, 2009)

Good to know thanks, I have a guy with a rebuilt one that will let it go for $500 so I think I will have to jump on it!:rockn:


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

will the teryx fit.....i want a beefier front diff


----------

